# Experience with BCS walking tractors/rototillers?



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone have any experience with BCS walking tractors/rototillers? I need a new rototiller for my market garden. About 1/2 acre now but hoping to expand. I had an old Troy-built 8hp Horse for years but it died several years ago. The BCS machines look to be about the best of their type according to everything I've read. The versatility of these machines with all of the available implements and attachments is impressive. I'm hoping to hear from folks who have real world experince with them rather than just going by the advertising. Thanks.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I have used both a Troy-bilt and own a BCS with tiller. The BCS is hands down the clear winner in my book. On new turf you wrestle the Troy-bilt IN COMPARISON to doing the same with a BCS. The BCS clearly leaves the better seed bed and is truly a one handed tiller that you can walk beside after the first pass is made.

I do think the machines need wheel weight for better traction. I'm also of the opinion that they don't have enough clearance for tilling in a really deep layer of leaves. Tends to move the leaves ahead under it.

Others seem to have differing opinions than mine though.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Windy. That's just what I was hoping to hear. Have you used any of the other attachments for the BCS machines?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

No, I've not used any of the other attachments. I did try to use the BCS tractor to pull a bedsprings on my yard for leveling and smoothing prior to seeding lawn but it didn't have the traction to do so. I plan to order a gizmo so that I can add anti-freeze or windshield washer solution to the tires for weight which should with help the traction problem. 

Last year I made a hitch so that I can pull a cart, but have not yet made the cart. I had forgotten about that until now so will have to get busy once I get better traction figured out.

Years ago I saw an Italian made tractor/cart in which the PTO of the tractor powered the wheels of the cart to give all wheel drive. Might be kind of tricky to figure out the exact gearing but it sure would be nice in the fine sand at my farm. 

I do wish that the transmission had more gears instead of just three. If not that, a pulley one could change to get different speeds for different uses.

I would really like to have a sickle-bar mower. I had one on an old Simplicity tractor and even it worked great with a worn out 3 h.p. engine. However it was poorly balanced and felt like it was going to shake apart any minute. It also tended to plug up in vegetation that was several feet tall. Of course it wasn't designed for really tall stuff, but that is what I was needing to cut on new property.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

We have an Ariens 7hp rear tine tiller, bought in 1977 or so. Last summer we bought a used BCS 5 or 6hp. We have, in the past, borrowed the neighbor's TroyBilt 8hp. I hated the Troy Bilt, just too awkward and difficult to use. The BCS is small and light and can outperform the Ariens or the Troy Bilt. We have been looking at the BCS for a few years, and when the used one became available, we didn't hesitate. We still use the Ariens occassionally but really like the BCS. Look over what engine and transmission options are available and try some out if at all possible. Ours has 3 speeds, but 3rd (high) is strickly a transportation speed--you almost have to run to keep up with it. Make sure the your hands are strong enough to keep the engine lever held down while operating it.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I have a 725 tiller and sickle bar. I use both, and although they get the job done, it is a strain on this woman's body. The sickle bar vibrates a lot and in rocky soil, you cannot use just one hand...you are always fighting with it.
In soil that has rocks, like mine, the tiller must be taken through about 3-4 times before the soil is workable. The first time is just to kick up the sod. The rocks make the tiller skip, so you may need to de-rock after going through once or twice.
I also have the shredder, but have only used it once as I think it is a pain to switch between equipment parts, although I have finally gotten the tiller/sickle bar change to be pretty easy.
By the way, I'm 65 and have decent physical health. I hire someone with a cultivator on the back of a tractor to till the soil at the beginning of the season, and just use the BCS when I need to re--work a bed for a second crop or when weeds have emerged when I haven't gotten around to planting yet.
I have not used other tillers (other than the Mantis) so cannot compare it with anything.
Ann


----------



## NEOhioSmiths (Sep 28, 2007)

I rented the bottom of the line BCS tiller to prepare an enlarged garden area as well as rows for berry bushes. I believe it was the 705. It had the 5hp briggs engine on it. It was the first time I had used any type of rototiller, but I was very pleased. The area I was converting to garden was lawn. I cut it as low as possible with the mower and then began to till on the highest setting. The tiller broke the ground with no problems. I made progressive passes tilling a bit deeper each time. Once the ground was worked up a bit the tiller did have trouble moving forward, but remember this was the smallest model. Some wheel weights or a heavier version would have cured this problem. Overall, I was very pleased but if I were to purchase, I'd get one of the larger models. The one I rented had only 1 forward and 1 reverse speed - so moving it around took awhile - I wound up moving it around in reverse since that speed was faster. I am considering eventually buying which is why I jumped at the chance to rent one. Again, very pleased overall - would just purchase a bigger model. From all the research I've done they are the best machine of this type. Let us know what your experience is like.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

At Earth Tools sales I had the opportunity to talk to Joel. Really seemed very nice via telephone and went beyond normal to accommodate my needs for an Acme diesel engine on another application.

http://www.earthtoolsbcs.com/html/walk-behind_tractors.html

I see the BCS tractors and or attachments every so often on Ebay. Sometimes they sell quite high and at other times due to location are practically given away as most sellers won't ship.

A lot of rental companies have switched to or added BCS machines so I see those coming on the used market. 

On the current Earth Tools site tractor listing I would want the 853 model or the 948 model as they each have more gears that the others. Gears are good.
Alas they cost more though.


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

I've owned a BCS for about a dozen years. I Love it. I can get the same power from my 5 horse as you can with a Troy-built 7 or 8 horse, something about the direct gear drive instead of belt.
Weights are helpful on rough soil and makes the number of trips over and back less.
I fashioned a skid plate that bolted onto my front bar, this eliminated any debris hanging up on the lower housing.
This year I am putting it in the shop to replace the main seal on the gear housing. It started to leak last year whenever it was used for about twelve hours straight on three consecutive days. Imagine that. She got a tad warm.
I also managed to sheer off a tire stem whenever I tried to use it without checking the tire pressure one spring. Another go figure moment. Never did find the exact size tube, found plenty that would work but not exact. 
I also made a sulky out of an old tricycle for my tiller. A BCS can go very fast in reverse third gear. It can go fast enough to hurt you bad enough; to throw away your sulky.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Thank you everyone. I'm going to try to get one this spring if I can figure out how to pay for it. Always the fun part.  I'm most interested in either the 732 or 853, preferrably the 853. I've been spending quite a bit of time at the Earthtools site and they're probably where I'll get mine. All the attachments they have really make me drool. The attachments I'm most interested in (besides the tiller) are the rotary plow, the root digger plow and the plastic mulch layer. I'd also like to get the flail mower but might not need it if the rotary plow works as well on cover crops as advertised. Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

There is a Yahoo group for BCS owners that may be useful for feedback about attachments. "BCS_Users"
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BCS_Users/?yguid=22064926


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the link. Looks like lots of useful info.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Well I want one of them Hillbilly planters. You know the kind, you just put your feet up and watch that 5ft 2 inch just as cute as can be out their working in the garden fixing my meals and all that other house work.

Hillbillybob


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Hillbillybob said:


> Well I want one of them Hillbilly planters. You know the kind, you just put your feet up and watch that 5ft 2 inch just as cute as can be out their working in the garden fixing my meals and all that other house work.
> 
> Hillbillybob


Well darn, why didn't I think of that.  I like your idea.


----------

